# Frame einfügen



## JaLeo (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

bin gerade dabei das ich mir selber eine homepage bastl.
Die URL lautet www.helmis.at.

Jetzt hab ich ne frage dazu.. ist es möglich in dem großen weißen feld einen frame bzw. eine art frame einzubaun? Verfüg auch ein bisschen über PHP Kenntnissen wenns ned anders geht.

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Lg
JaLeo


----------



## franz007 (31. Juli 2006)

Also ich rate dir von frames ab vor allem wenn du php kannst.

Ein paar Seiten um dir die Nachteile von frames klarzumachen.
http://www.site-check.cc/frames-optimieren/frames-vornachteile.html
http://blog.antikoerperchen.de/beit...-frame-vorteile-und-nachteile-von-frames.html
http://www.kundennutzen.ch/frames.shtm

Am besten arbeitest du mit php und zwar include("datei");

Also in die Tabellenzelle in die du den inhalt willst:


```
<?php
	include($_GET['hallo']); //das includiert die Seite auf die dur per GET übergeben hast auf also zb http://www.helmis.at/index.php?hallo=downloads.php
?>
```

Das soll dir aber nur das Prinzip zeigen, du musst noch einiges für die Sicherheit tun sonst kann jeder einen beliebigen Code ausführen und so auch ganz schnell alles zerstören.

Am besten machst du einen extra Ordner in dem du die Inhaltseiten ablegst und überprüfst den angengebenen Namen darauf ob auch eine dementsprechende Datei in diesem Ordner ist, wenn ja --> öffnen sonst die Standartseite öffnen.

Wie du frames machst wird hier erkährt http://de.selfhtml.org/html/frames/index.htm

Vom Tabellenlayout rate ich dir auch ab. So was macht man nicht mehr. 
Schau dir http://www.csszengarden.com/ an dann weißt du was man mit CSS alles machen kann. Tabellen sind nur umständlich, verbrauchen plazt usw.


----------



## JaLeo (31. Juli 2006)

Vielen vielen dank für deine hilfe.. 

Werd mal schaun was ich machen kann.. 


Lg
JaLeo


----------



## hikeda_ya (31. Juli 2006)

Als Tip mach Deine Seite nicht zu gross von den Pixeln.

Immer mehr nutzen auch Notebooks und da hast meist ne Auflösung von 1024x786 und wenn man den Hintergrund schon Scrollen muss is das nicht schön.


----------



## franz007 (31. Juli 2006)

Am besten gestaltest du dein Layout so dass es bei jeder Auflösung und Fenstergröße gut aussieht und automatisch anpasst. Was ja mit CSS kein Problem ist.


----------

